# NJ TRANSIT closing Harmon Cove station



## Superliner Diner (Jun 27, 2003)

This hit me today as a shock, but NJ TRANSIT has announced on their website that effective August 4, 2003, they are closing the Harmon Cove station in Secaucus. This station has served the various industrial and retail areas around the Harmon Cove development.

Instead of stopping at Harmon Cove, trains on the Bergen County Line that used to stop there will instead stop at Secaucus Transfer, 7 days a week, with a bus shuttle running between Harmon Cove and Secaucus Transfer. This means that the station will open solely in this capacity, and not as a transfer station (no trains will stop upstairs on the Northeast Corridor until early September, and then only on weekends).

So those of us waiting for our first glimpse of the new station could do so as soon as 8/4/03, although I would expect that the upstairs portion won't yet be accessible.

The press release from NJ TRANSIT is here.


----------

